# me being nosy !!



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

So ive seen all these beautiful pics and i want to know more , its the envy of not being there lol ... 

so i have a few questions ....

how did the fluffs behave ? 

did they bark their lil heads off ? 

did everyone know each others names? 

did u get to talk to everyone ? 

was everyone how u thought they were based on ur online relationship ? 

how were the margaritas ? and who had one for me ? 

tell me a funny moment ? 

:blush: just me being nosy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

how did the fluffs behave ? for having 43 dogs in close proxemity, I thing they were very well behaved! One or two quick scuffs, nothing much.

did they bark their lil heads off ? nope

did everyone know each others names? it took a bit, but i think we felt like we knew each other, no one wanted to use the name badges.

did u get to talk to everyone ? I tried, I believe I did, but I kept moving all day.

was everyone how u thought they were based on ur online relationship ? 
yep

how were the margaritas ? and who had one for me ? Margaritas were pretty good, I had 1/2 of one for you....before I put it down somewhere and lost it :innocent:

tell me a funny moment ? I had a good laugh while inside the house, Diana's fiance' was coming up from the man cave, he lost his flip flop on the step....went down and put it on and came up again..and lost it again....:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I couldn't stop laughing!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh pat thanks for having some of your margarita for me :thumbsup: great that the fluffs behaved , they all look so cute n well behaved in the pics , and everyone looked so at ease . too funny about diane's hubby loosing his flip flop .lol


The A Team said:


> how did the fluffs behave ? for having 43 dogs in close proxemity, I thing they were very well behaved! One or two quick scuffs, nothing much.
> 
> did they bark their lil heads off ? nope
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The A Team said:


> how did the fluffs behave ? for having 43 dogs in close proxemity, I thing they were very well behaved! One or two quick scuffs, nothing much. Bonnie's not talking...:innocent: Then again, I was told it wasn't her fault, lol! That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.
> 
> did they bark their lil heads off ? nope Except for ONE dog who didn't want to leave the food table...again, Bonnie's not talking.
> 
> ...


Hope you get more answers - I'd love to hear what others have to say!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol linda !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

can't wait to hear more


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

how did the fluffs behave ? I cannot believe how well behaved all the fluffs were. There would be a little chorus if someone new was coming to the door, and a couple of really minor flare ups, but other than that, more dogs than you could ever imagine in one place and all well behaved. How'd everyone do that?:chili:

did they bark their lil heads off ? answered above

did everyone know each others names? I think we were all pretty good with the names. I was much better than last year. I think first year at Pat's is kind of like being in shock. :blink::HistericalSmiley: But by now I really know and have seen some SM members a few times so that makes it easier. I was looking for the name tags though in the beginning. :blush:

did u get to talk to everyone ? I think I got to talk to just about everyone but not long enough. The time flew by. 

was everyone how u thought they were based on ur online relationship ? Absolutely. But I also told Crystal that I thought she was much younger and prettier than I thought for some reason,maybe from seeing another picture of her. I love her pix with the fluffs. 

how were the margaritas ? and who had one for me ? Yum. I just had about one and a half. I'm not one drink, one drunk. I'm more like one sip, one drunk so I was careful. So that 1/2 was for you Liza, with the other half. :HistericalSmiley:And Nanci brought wonderful champagne for the toast to Pat. :drinkup:

tell me a funny moment ? Ummmm, Not really a moment but I suddenly realized that if all our guys and girls weren't wearing their harnesses, collars and bows, I would have been hard pressed to tell one from another INCLUDING Tyler. :brownbag:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> oh pat thanks for having some of your margarita for me :thumbsup: great that the fluffs behaved , they all look so cute n well behaved in the pics , and everyone looked so at ease . too funny about diane's hubby loosing his flip flop .lol


 I tell Kevin all the time that he's the smartest guy I know but sometimes he's the dumbest smart guy LOL. He's doing research on using polymers for drug delivery but he has a hard time walking up 3 steps:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I enjoyed reading


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Good thread, Liza! Glad you were nosy on this one!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping for the others that havent answered .. lol ! 

sue, i showed my co worker the article on the puppy party and he said , how didnt ppl get their dogs mixed up and i was cracking up , soo true.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> was everyone how u thought they were based on ur online relationship ? Absolutely. But I also told Crystal that I thought she was much younger and prettier than I thought for some reason,maybe from seeing another picture of her. I love her pix with the fluffs.


Now that is just about the sweetest thing I've heard about me in a very long time. I take terrible pics. My eyes get all funny. I need to have a session with Alice on how to take natural looking pics. :blush:

But younger??? You do realize I'm almost 47! :w00t: I still don't know how that happened. :huh: I have to keep reminding myself when I'm chatting with Tammy or Erin that I'm old enough to be their mother. :crying:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

how did the fluffs behave ? 
Yep! And the ones whose mommy or daddy thought they might be a bit reactive have no idea what reactive really is. I'm sitting here observing Basic Obedience at the store right now with true reactive dogs and believe me there was no one at the party even NEAR these dogs levels. :smstarz:

did they bark their lil heads off ?
You know...did any of them bark? I really don't remember. Or I'm just so used to it. lol And I'm really impressed there was no barking when a boat would go by. That's a site mine aren't used to.

did everyone know each others names? 
Thankfully I did know who most everyone was. I was terrified I'd really mess up there. I do think people on SM need to put their real name in their info under their avatar. :innocent:

did u get to talk to everyone ? 

NO. :angry: There was just not enough time and honestly I felt like I was actually dizzy at times. I hope if I can go again, it will be like how it was for Susan...or I'll learn how to better manage my time.  Anyone else feel like they were in a whirlwind?? 

was everyone how u thought they were based on ur online relationship ? 
Pretty much. I think we are really blessed here on SM with honest and up front people.

how were the margaritas ? and who had one for me ? 
Yummy and no. lol One is my limit...especially with the wine that was being served.

tell me a funny moment ? 
I really can't think of a funny moment at the party itself. It was just a really wonderful time with wonderful people. Now the car trip to and from the party...well that will be kept between me, Maggie, Jett, Callie, Sweetness & Tessa!   :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

how did the fluffs behave ? I think they all did great!! My Bailey was full of energy and excitement and he was a little too all over the place so he annoyed a couple of dogs...he settled down eventually though  

did they bark their lil heads off? Not at all!

did everyone know each others names? We recognized each others' dogs and then immediately figured out who was who! 

did u get to talk to everyone ? Yes I think I did but unfortunately not as much as I would have liked to!! Wish we had more time!!!

was everyone how u thought they were based on ur online relationship ? Yeah, pretty much. Everyone was so nice!

how were the margaritas? and who had one for me? Delicious! I got one but didn't get to drink all of it because Bailey kept me on my toes...I put it down somewhere and then lost it!

tell me a funny moment? Carina's adorable little Cadeau was a little shocked to see my little poodle boy Bailey at a Malt gathering...so Carina was saying to my guy, "Bailey, I think Cadeau is thinking that you are a strange looking Maltese..." and Bailey immediately let out a long howl/whine...hahaha guess his feelings got hurt! :HistericalSmiley: hahaha poor guy :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ur what ?? i dont believe u !!! u do not look like ur almost 47 !!!! crystal i sent u a friend req on fb .. add me :wub:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Now that is just about the sweetest thing I've heard about me in a very long time. I take terrible pics. My eyes get all funny. I need to have a session with Alice on how to take natural looking pics. :blush:
> 
> But younger??? You do realize I'm almost 47! :w00t: I still don't know how that happened. :huh: I have to keep reminding myself when I'm chatting with Tammy or Erin that I'm old enough to be their mother. :crying:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

these were great , nida that is hilarious bout bailey !


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal...Sue and I were emailing about how young you look in person! I was thinking the same thing! Hope I remembered to tell you how beautiful you looked because you are.... You were so vibrant! 

And for the record....I know Erin and I are considered the "younger" ones BUT not for one minute do I ever feel an age difference with any of you. Then again my Mother is my BFF so I've always gotten along with let's not say older, let's say more seasoned women. Amazing how despite the difference in age, despite our distance in miles.....we have formed these great friendships and they got even better when we FINALLY all met in person! Love that!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Now that is just about the sweetest thing I've heard about me in a very long time. I take terrible pics. My eyes get all funny. I need to have a session with Alice on how to take natural looking pics. :blush:
> 
> But younger??? You do realize I'm almost 47! :w00t: I still don't know how that happened. :huh: I have to keep reminding myself when I'm chatting with Tammy or Erin that I'm old enough to be their mother. :crying:


 
Crystal! Stop saying that about! You are such a young and vibrant person - I never would have guessed you to be 47 but maybe 37 

and PS. your several years younger than my mother and she had me in high school!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Crystal...Sue and I were emailing about how young you look in person! I was thinking the same thing! Hope I remembered to tell you how beautiful you looked because you are.... You were so vibrant!
> 
> And for the record....I know Erin and I are considered the "younger" ones BUT not for one minute do I ever feel an age difference with any of you. Then again my Mother is my BFF* so I've always gotten along with let's not say older, let's say more seasoned women*. Amazing how despite the difference in age, despite our distance in miles.....we have formed these great friendships and they got even better when we FINALLY all met in person! Love that!


Tam - I think I'm at the marinated stage of my life :w00t: having passed seasoned a few years ago. :huh:
But it's true on SM. I feel more like a friend to many of the younger members, not old enough to be their mothers. :shocked: Though I wouldn't mind you girls as my daughters or daughters-in-law. :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tam - I think I'm at the marinated stage of my life :w00t: having passed seasoned a few years ago. :huh:
> But it's true on SM. I feel more like a friend to many of the younger members, not old enough to be their mothers. :shocked: Though I wouldn't mind you girls as my daughters or daughters-in-law. :thumbsup:


 DH has always told me that the best cooked meat is marinated. So marinated is the way to go! :HistericalSmiley:

And Sue...you don't have a daughter but you have us SM girls that can be your fill in daughters until David brings a daughter in law into your family. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> DH has always told me that the best cooked meat is marinated. So marinated is the way to go! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And Sue...you don't have a daughter but you have us SM girls that can be your fill in daughters until David brings a daughter in law into your family. :wub:


I agree! David is quite the catch and until he brings home that special person feel free to love on us all you want  because we certainly love you!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> DH has always told me that the best cooked meat is marinated. So marinated is the way to go! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And Sue...you don't have a daughter but you have us SM girls that can be your fill in daughters until David brings a daughter in law into your family. :wub:





Hunter's Mom said:


> I agree! David is quite the catch and until he brings home that special person feel free to love on us all you want  because we certainly love you!!!!


Awww - you girls are making me cry. :smootch::smootch:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> ur what ?? i dont believe u !!! u do not look like ur almost 47 !!!! crystal i sent u a friend req on fb .. add me :wub:


Just added you. :thumbsup: I didn't know that was you who sent a friend request. Sorry!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You guys are funny. Seasoned...marinated...this thread is making me hungry! :HistericalSmiley:

Since I've never had my own skin kids, I would prefer to be the cool, hip, sometimes quirky Aunt. That's a role I'm comfortable with and am hoping my own nieces and nephews really feel that way about me. They friended me on FB anyway and from what I can tell, I'm not on any private list. Let's just say I'm a bit shocked and not too comfortable knowing my adult age nieces and nephews are so 'adult'. :huh: But I am glad they know I love them enough that they can be totally open and honest in front of me. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Sue i agree with the others , first of all i think age is just a number that might be why my boyfrind is 27 and im 36 :HistericalSmiley:shhh , i love talking to so many of you and i feel like we have all formed a bond , like i said on fb the other day i have a stronger bond and more things in common w u girls and another private board im in than w my friends . its crazy , i would trade that for anything , u r a sweetheart , i had the priviledge of enjoying one movie with you and we didnt get to chill afterwards but i can guarantee u r sweet , funny n cool !


Snowbody said:


> Awww - you girls are making me cry. :smootch::smootch:


i kind of figured that lol !!! thanks for the add :thumbsup:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just added you. :thumbsup: I didn't know that was you who sent a friend request. Sorry!


ummm i see u more like a sister , ur not that much older than me !


Crystal&Zoe said:


> You guys are funny. Seasoned...marinated...this thread is making me hungry! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Since I've never had my own skin kids, I would prefer to be the cool, hip, sometimes quirky Aunt. That's a role I'm comfortable with and am hoping my own nieces and nephews really feel that way about me. They friended me on FB anyway and from what I can tell, I'm not on any private list. Let's just say I'm a bit shocked and not too comfortable knowing my adult age nieces and nephews are so 'adult'. :huh: But I am glad they know I love them enough that they can be totally open and honest in front of me. :thumbsup:


----------

